# HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3.



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

This MOD is a simple, but a very tedious project. Have patience, time and good music to keep you entertained.
I would have opted for OEM parts, but just like most, I tried to do this at best at lowest budget possible.
This mod may not be for all, so please keep negative comments to yourself. 
Thanks foremost for those who gave me thumbs up on this project and those who have helped me give the suggestions and instructions of how to remove bumper, and headlights and also install HIDs.

Used FK projections with Angel eyes: $225.00 (I disabled the halos)
Oznium Flexible LED strips 19"x3 : $ 60.00
VVME H7 6000k HID kit : $42.00 (x2 -got a set for my passat too-plus ridicilous shipping ($106.00total)
Heat Gun: $10.00!
I already have all the other tools, parts i need in the garage:
Silicone, 3m double sided mounting tape, pliers, cleaning stuff, etc.
Pictures of FKs, LEDs, heat gun, 
















There are many websites offering LEDs- but I found Oznium to be reasonable and so far good products. I ordered previously from them- same type of LEDs for my FOG grills. They were on my car almost 3 months- unprotected other than it's own encasing and it has survived rain, heat, cold, carwash, 100+mph speeds. see older photo below with the LOWER LEDS... I have since disconnected them..well, not really- I am adding a switch for the lower LEDs - as auxilliary lighting when the need arises...








The inside area where the LEDs will be placed is about 18". Oznium sells them at different sizes, one being 19". But it can be cut (there is mark where you can cut it w/out affecting powersource)








I tried the oven but ended up using the heatgun which i found a lot easier to work with (I've reopened these lamps for 3 times already..dont ask me why--it was my own faults- errors-- but i'll try to save you all from making the mistakes i made) 
Start heating the seams between the lens and the housing. Give a distance of about 6" as you dont want to melt your lenses. About 10" of continuous blast of heat gun, going round and round and round....
The picture below shows i'm holding the Lamp, but in actuality, i had it sitting on a plastic crate most of the time im blasting it with the heat gun.








HAVE PATIENCE! When you start prying it.. You can use a flat wide screwdriver to pry it AT THE BOTTOM to loosen up the seams..BUT- dont over do it!!! that was one of my mistakes... USE gloves, or be stupid like me as in the photos. At any rate, keep blasting it with the heat gun if you feel that it is still very difficult..IT WILL EVENTUALLY PRY OFF! AND WATCH FOR THE STICKY GLUE/TAR LIKE SUBSTANCE THEY USE. Once off, clean the lens off with all the crud stuck to it. As for the glue in the housing--- leave it!!! you will use that later to re-seal the lamps.
















Once apart, you will see a black piece trim attached to the lens. It is secured with 2 screws at the bottom.. remove them!








Once they're separated. You can start installing the LEDs- I used a clear 3m double sided tape to secure the bottom of the LEDs. Then used a
black sturdy foam pieces to keep them in place. You don't have to go all out with securing them with glue or otherstuff.. the black trim that you have removed will press it down securely. 
















By the way, there is a built in wire for the LED and I opted to have the wires on the inside end of the lamp (underneath the high beam area) But again, the wires will be hidden under the black trim piece once put back together. 
**The LED strip is abuot 1/4 in height. So as you can see on the following photos- the black trim will be raised of that same height, and you will notice that the black side trim will no longer fit. YOU have to cut it off from the main lower black piece- and then you are going to cut the lower black trim to accomodate a big enough gap for that side trim to fit.
see pic:

















Once you have it all trimmed (i had to use a black marker to hide the scratches i created trimming the piece) you should be able to secure the 
black lower trim to press down on the LEDs, screw them back in there, and also add the now separated side trim- which should fit properly with the little cut you had to make. (see picture above again!) It should hold itself up since there's a small intrusion on the top of the lens to "hook" it too.. you'll see it.. MAKE SURE THAT SIDE TRIM is properly set in its area or otherwise it may block the movement of the inside housing (for beam adjusting) That was my other mistake...
The lower black trim now also acts as a hood/shade for the LEDs So they can be seen during the day and also minimizes any light spill into the housing.








Now you're ready to heat up the glue that was left in the main housing.
Once they're soft and gooey-- you can them add the lens back and press them really good! I used a big plier with paddings to press the seams together.. I did this all myself--BUT IT WILL BE EASIER IF YOU HAVE ANOTHER SET OF HANDS HELPING YOU.
I used silicone to fill the seams to ensure water tightness (fingers crossed). Mind you, putting it back together may not be as clean/perfect as it was before you started working on it.. That's why use silicone to just fill in any gaps. DO NOT USE SILICONE TO REPLACE THE GLUE THAT HOLDS THESE LENSES. SILICONE ARE HEAT RESISTANT AND DOES NOT MELT WITH HEAT GUN- in the event that you have to reopen the headlamps..IF EVER... 
The wires are then routed through the lamp- and exited via a small rubber tube- its the actual 'vent' for condensation heat-- you'll see at the back of the headlamp unit. The wires are then tapped in to the parking lamp wires. I ran a wire from the passenger side LED- (hidden under the engine bay weather strip- then connected with the driver side LED wires- tapped into the driver side parking lamp. The LEDs turns on with the parking lamps. 
AND HERE YA GO..




































_Modified by tiptronic at 8:59 PM 4/19/2008_


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

This thread is INSTANT win.
Thank you!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

Wow!


----------



## darin45 (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (terje_77)*

oh man...looks great..wonder if the ole'lady will let me attempt that in her new car


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

great write up! will read again. A++++


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_great write up! will read again. A++++

Awesome write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why can't we have write ups like this all the time


----------



## Audi-A3-guy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

keeping this handey


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

good job mang,
you made it looked so easy since i have FK angel eyes as well and when i tried to open it up, i broke my friggin nail
maybe its time to buy a proper heat gun instead of using my grandma's old hair drier...


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, that's hot.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

Thanks for the comments.
I got serious with this project after seeing the post by [email protected] about an s4/a4 from AudisportsIberica(spain)
when they've installed an LED strip inside the b7/A4 avant headlamps.
I intially had a "pseudo" LED "angel brows" and a custom made lower fog grill LED strips.. it worked well, but I wanted them inside the headlamps to make it "oem". And thanks for another member/vortexer who "egged" me on with this project!
Now removing bumpers and opening the headlamps are like second nature!! did it total 3 Times! in one week..haha
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 5:25 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## pimlico (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

great write-up! do you have a DIY for the lower bumper LEDs?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (pimlico)*

x2


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (pimlico)*

I"m actually planning to re-do the Fog grill LEDs- to make it more sturdy- it is now, but i want to make it more "integrated" into the Fog grills. At the moment, they're attached with 3M mounting tape and hard foam to support (and avoid cutting or using Dremmel to the Fog grill- im still contemplating on using Dremmel on the next "re-do)


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Can I just send you the materials and have you make them for me.........................pretty please


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

BAD ASS. Thanks!


----------



## sooks (Apr 26, 2006)

Are you using the White, or Blue for the LED's


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (sooks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sooks* »_Are you using the White, or Blue for the LED's

WHITE!!! Their output resembles that of a 6000kelvin hue hence they appear 'bluish' . Blue leds will be too blue and just doesnt look right on a car unless you want your car to look like there's no shortage on rice hehe...
I believe they offer a 'warm' white leds- but it may appear somewhat yellowish....
Luckily the white LEDs i have on the car matches the HIDs output as you can see on the photos.








e


_Modified by tiptronic at 12:11 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

Great job!
Extra points for custom work of putting in the Audi logo inside the housings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm too scared to touch my OEM HIDs though. 
I tried this before...In the past, like 4 years ago, I had $150 set of projectors for my import hatch. I had the insides painted to match the car color. [gun metal metallic gray]
I wanted to move my turn signals into the halos. So I opened them up and the process was about the same; except mine was putting extra set of LEDs behind the Halos, which required drilling. 
It was my first project and the custom set up, the heat eventually melted the soldering off the contacts in the back...why pre-made strips in a simpler set up work best.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (GLiNTCH)*

Thanks- i would have wanted a better LED (was hoping for ones with proper reflectors or collimators so that it can be seen more in the daytime- but space and mounting problems arises with the shape and design of the headlamps. The current LED strips are only 1/4" in height which allowed me to fit under the inside trim of the headlamps- which as mentioned- acts as a shade/hood to minimize daylight lightwash... But the actual current AudiOEMs are made of hi flux (osram) LEDs with proper relector housing so they can be seen better as DRLs.
e


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

too bad i have bi zenons and wouldnt want to sacrafice that for this it looks very good


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (cokedrinker)*

i believe someone had tried to modify or open a bi-xenons-- but there's a stubborn part in there that hindered the process. I am curious however... so maybe after a few months an affordable bi-xenons would come by and i'd snatch it and dissect it. i am still playing with different ideas how to match the light output during the day by the OEM audi leds....

e


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

Can this LED strip be wired as DRL on bi-xenons? Will this throw an error code due to the low wattage from the LEDs?


----------



## blankscreen (Aug 5, 2005)

This looks awesome! Love the mod, Great job~!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (blankscreen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lazyjayz (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

Hey tip I was wondering if you still used the strips that came with the oznium leds with your new 4 chip ones?? 
also what's this relfector that you're talking about? is it something that you bought or customized?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (lazyjayz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazyjayz* »_Hey tip I was wondering if you still used the strips that came with the oznium leds with your new 4 chip ones?? 
also what's this relfector that you're talking about? is it something that you bought or customized? 

The Oz Flexistrips has since been removed from the Fk housing. I did get a brighter set of the same flexible strips (for some reason, whiter, rather than having a bluish hue- more neutral, than cool white- so it is brighter) after i have emailed them about he failure i had with one of the strips. However, i have 24 4chips waiting to get fitted in the fK projection, and still having some design/fitting issue- clearance and aesthetics. I want it as clean as possible. but if that plan fails, i will be using the new flexible strips in the headlamps. The 4chip LEDs in the fog grills has worked flawlessly- and has served as pseudo-DRLs for its brightness. Once i figure out a way to mount the 4chips inside, it should look lsimilar to the audi TTS leds. 
e


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_ But the actual current AudiOEMs are made of hi flux (osram) LEDs with proper relector housing so they can be seen better as DRLs. 

Did you ever figure out where to buy these LEDs that are more OEM in their nature in terms of using reflectors? Also, did you take any pics of the wiring process. You sort of glossed over it in the original DIY, but I'd love to see any pics or some more detail on exactly what you did and how you wired it? Could it be wired to the fogs as well?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Did you ever figure out where to buy these LEDs that are more OEM in their nature in terms of using reflectors? Also, did you take any pics of the wiring process. You sort of glossed over it in the original DIY, but I'd love to see any pics or some more detail on exactly what you did and how you wired it? Could it be wired to the fogs as well?

Yes you can buy hi powered / 1or more watt LEDs- like from Oznium.com or Luxeon.com but they are very expensive and requires professional installation with proper quality materials. Housing (chrome) and reflectors/ or collimators (lens) also requires customization/fabrication- so no, not worth through the trouble- better of buying the tru S6 units.
As for the 4chip im using- they're as bright as the ones on the new A4 or TTS. The small dome lens built over the 4chip/diode leds does a pretty good job.


















_Modified by tiptronic at 11:53 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## lazyjayz (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

oh i thought you mounted the 4 chips in both your fog lights as well as your projectors. So what do you have in your headlights now? 
I'm trying to put my 4 chips in both the fogs as well as the headlights but I"m having trouble finding a suitable strip to install the lights into. Got any ideas? 
oh and for mounting the 4chips into where your fog lights are, did you have to make any incisions or anything? My S4 has fake air ventilations so I'm trying to figure out if i need to cute anything and how to hold the leds in place


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (lazyjayz)*

The 4chip led as shown in the fog- grills - were mounted by drilling 7 3/8" holes, with an inch apart from each- no other cutting except those holes. You can fit rubber grommets, but gorilla or other glue will work. I secured mine further with silcone. the wires behind the grill are all bundled wrapped in heatshrink material to keep it waterproof.
As for the headlights- i have the materials, i think, to mount them- just a matter of getting started with it and finding out if it'll work.
e


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

Are these the ones you have in there now?
http://www.oznium.com/led-flex-strips


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (drew138)*

nope- thats what i used before- but i have since replaced it with these:
http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux


----------



## lazyjayz (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

oh ok, that really helps








do you know what materials you're gonna be using? I'm going to be starting work the first week of august and I don't mind if I become your guinea pig ^.^


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

check out this retrofit i found on a mk1 tt



































_Modified by Presns3 at 1:02 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_nope- thats what i used before- but i have since replaced it with these:
http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux 

Thanks. Makes a lot more sense now. Can those 4chip LEDs be wired together to run off a single power source. 
Also, I'm still a little confused exactly where/how you are pulling power from to the LEDs? Did you snap any pics of that by chance?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (lazyjayz)*

i have a guinea pig" that im using to do all these testings- my FK projector housing. 
okay okay i will release a DIY of the 4chip LEDs in the non-sline fog grills. I will try to include wiring diagrams also. Once i release this DIY- i want every A3 to have this mod lol! so that peeps will mistake it for OEM- and start sporting these lights before the neu A3s comes out








sorry Jason (presn3) but the IMs and PMs are overwhelming i gotta share this with fellow A3ers. or should i?
anyone good with fabricationg plastic/plastic housing? 
e


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

added to the diy section


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

Jason has his pics out now and you're the pioneer here on the LED tip... 
Time to share the deets man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Jason has his pics out now and you're the pioneer here on the LED tip... 
Time to share the deets man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

working on it-- stay tuned


----------



## lazyjayz (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: HOW TO- RS6 Avant / TT-S style LEDs for Audi A3. (tiptronic)*

sweet can't wait


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

that looks good !


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

lord-of-the-rings said:


> that looks good !


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a great thread, thanks. A :beer: for you, any day mate! I have recently purchased some R8 look LED head lights for my A3 and the LED are so sadly insufficient. They cannot even be seen during the day and they are completely washed out at night by the headlight bulbs. Then I see this amazing thread and thanks so much for taking the time to post up the DIY! I am out of practice but an old hand with DIY threads so I will be documenting my experience with the modification of the aftermarket lights I have and I will certainly give credit where credit is due!


----------

